# Getting from SFO to San Jose



## falmouth3 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm looking for suggestions on how to get from SFO to San Jose.  I will be attending a meeting at the convention center in San Jose.  How long should I plan for the travel and what is the estimated cost?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2016)

Shuttle

Public transportation

From tripadvisor 2011:

San Jose is sprawling and quite spread out. A more precise location can help us figure out what options work better.


A taxi will take about an hour each way, and I'm guessing the cost will be around US$125-140 each way. If it's rush hour, it'll take significantly longer, but it is door to door on your schedule and nobody else's.


An airport shared shuttle van, like South and East Bay Airport is about US$29 each way and could take closer to two hours depending on how many others are getting picked-up and dropped-off along the way.


Monterey Airbus will get you from SFO to only a single destination in San Jose--the SJC airport for US$20 in about an hour each way, with a very limited schedule.


A blended option is to take a taxi all of 1.5 miles from SFO to the Millbrae train station, taking the Caltrain to San Jose, and then another taxi from the San Jose train station to wherever. The 2 miles as a taxi drives, from SFO to Millbrae train station costs about US$15 and five minutes, or US$4 or so by SFO terminal train and then BART with a lot more waiting and wandering about a distance of maybe 8 miles to travel the 2 miles. 1.5 miles would be walkable but the traffic planners made that option both dangerous and illegal unless you walk maybe 4+ miles to traverse the distance.


----------



## klpca (Jun 18, 2016)

Rome2Rio has really improved their services. Put your starting and end points in their search and you will get all kinds of information. I find it very useful.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 18, 2016)

Options:
1.  Bart to Millbrae, Caltrain to Mountain View, VTA to downtown San Jose. Probably the cheapest option but will take the longest time
2. Shuttle services. There are multiple companies offering such service. I have used South And Easy Bay Shuttle before and was satisfied. It costs about $18 one way. You can make reservation online ahead of time. 
3. Uber. Probably will cost around $50-60 and it's the most convenient way to go. Takes about 45 min if no traffic.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  Are the shuttle locations prominently displayed?  Easy to find?

Sue


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Thanks everyone.  Are the shuttle locations prominently displayed?  Easy to find?
> 
> Sue



I believe the shuttles will tell you where they pick up.  When you exit the baggage claim area there are spots for shuttles and taxis.  You may have to cross to the median.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 18, 2016)

*Final destination in San Jose*

I do this often using Airport Bart to CalTrain Station.
Not familiar with shuttle from SFO to SJC -- but for $20 -- it would be worth it for convenience.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is the website for shuttle: https://southandeastbayairportshuttle.com


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 20, 2016)

Instead of cases where taxi is used - use Uber/Lyft instead and make sure you use a signup bonus for each.
Nowadays I prefer Lyft over Uber.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 20, 2016)

This shuttle says $79 for SFO to SJC.


----------



## Blues (Jun 21, 2016)

LisaH said:


> Options:
> 1.  Bart to Millbrae, Caltrain to Mountain View, VTA to downtown San Jose. Probably the cheapest option but will take the longest time



Personally, I would take Caltrain all the way to San Jose Diridon station.  Then take a taxi to wherever you're going downtown.  Or walk.  Diridon is very close to downtown San Jose.  You'll save a lot of time by staying on the train rather than transferring to VTA.


----------



## klpca (Jun 21, 2016)

Blues said:


> Personally, I would take Caltrain all the way to San Jose Diridon station.  Then take a taxi to wherever you're going downtown.  Or walk.  Diridon is very close to downtown San Jose.  You'll save a lot of time by staying on the train rather than transferring to VTA.



It looks like rome2rio confirms this. Here's a link https://www.rome2rio.com/s/San-Francisco-Airport-SFO/San-Jose-Convention-Center

I'm curious how accurate this app seems to those of you who are local. Does it seem like something that is reliable? I can't test it at home because I hardly ever use public transportation. We're heading to San Francisco in a few weeks. Thanks.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 22, 2016)

I work in downtown San Jose. While I have not personally tried the options presented by rome2rio, they seem accurate to me.  Personally I would probably go with the Cal Train option, it's generally reliable and reasonable priced.  Obviously Uber or Lyft would be more of a door to door experience.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 22, 2016)

I should also suggest you consider flying into San Jose instead of SFO.. it would be much closer, then the convention center would be just a short taxi or car ride away.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Jun 22, 2016)

Blues said:


> Personally, I would take Caltrain all the way to San Jose Diridon station.  Then take a taxi to wherever you're going downtown.  Or walk.  Diridon is very close to downtown San Jose.  You'll save a lot of time by staying on the train rather than transferring to VTA.



Agreed. I was just thinking about using all public transportation. Love your suggestion. 



b2bailey said:


> This shuttle says $79 for SFO to SJC.



But the OP is going to Convention Center. $18 according to the website. If SJC is the final destination, uber/Lyft will be my choice.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 22, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I should also suggest you consider flying into San Jose instead of SFO.. it would be much closer, then the convention center would be just a short taxi or car ride away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



It sure would be, but I'm using miles and I can't get there from here.  But I can get to SFO.  And there are many more flight options.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 22, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> It sure would be, but I'm using miles and I can't get there from here.  But I can get to SFO.  And there are many more flight options.


Understand, I live in San Jose, and still fly out of SFO at least half the time due to flight options



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm wondering if $18 is to San Francisco Convention Center?
If the SJAirport is $79.
The San Jose airport is closer and easier to get to from SFO.
Further to S J Conv Ctr.

Since I do this route often, using CalTrain all the way to San Jose,
I've seached often for an easier cost-effective method.
Have never found a shuttle to compete on price.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 23, 2016)

The drop down fare selector for south and east bay says from SFO to San Jose Convention Center for a shared shuttle is $18.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 23, 2016)

I stand corrected. It is an anomaly when compared to all other destinations.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 27, 2016)

LisaH said:


> Here is the website for shuttle: https://southandeastbayairportshuttle.com



I was considering the train route, but decided to go with South and East because it was inexpensive and convenient - or so  I thought.  When I made my reservation, they asked for the time I wanted to be picked up at SFO and my flight info.  When I got to the shuttle stop at the airport, there were two young ladies there who asked what transport I wanted and if I had a reservation.  They called in for me.  Then I was told it was going to be a 20 minute wait.  After 45 minutes, I asked them to check on the arrival of my shuttle.  They did and I was told that it would be a couple more minutes.  About 1 hour after the first phone call, my shuttle arrived.

I had to produce my receipt for the driver.  He immediately started to complain about what I'd paid for my ticket because he needed to pay for gas to get there.  Then we drove to the international terminal where he parked and left.  After a while, he loaded two more passengers who apparently had no reservation. Then he disappeared again.  One of the other passengers found him and asked how long we'd be there.  He told them he only had 20 minutes from the time he picked me up before he had to leave.  It was 30 minutes after my pickup before we left.  While he was gone, I chatted with the other customers.  They told me that he charged them $50 each.  Maybe I misunderstood, but even if it was $50 total, the website says it's $19 each to go to San Jose North, where they were going.  

It was over 2 hours from my arrival at the shuttle stand until I got to my hotel and there was no traffic.  Oh, and the seat was duct taped together and more duct tape on other parts of the van.  Would I travel with them again?  NO!


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 27, 2016)

Here is the link for shuttle we used last time from SFO -SJC. 
https://www.montereyairbus.com/rates

After you get out of SJC airport, you can board the free shuttle bus from airport to light rail station. Then take light rail to get off near or across San Jose Convention center. You can ask the information desk at airport. I do not have detail which light rail stop because we just follow DS. I do not have all detail regarding light rail schedule. The light rail from San Jose Airport to San Jose Convention Center is not to far.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 28, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> I was considering the train route, but decided to go with South and East because it was inexpensive and convenient - or so  I thought.  When I made my reservation, they asked for the time I wanted to be picked up at SFO and my flight info.  When I got to the shuttle stop at the airport, there were two young ladies there who asked what transport I wanted and if I had a reservation.  They called in for me.  Then I was told it was going to be a 20 minute wait.  After 45 minutes, I asked them to check on the arrival of my shuttle.  They did and I was told that it would be a couple more minutes.  About 1 hour after the first phone call, my shuttle arrived.
> 
> I had to produce my receipt for the driver.  He immediately started to complain about what I'd paid for my ticket because he needed to pay for gas to get there.  Then we drove to the international terminal where he parked and left.  After a while, he loaded two more passengers who apparently had no reservation. Then he disappeared again.  One of the other passengers found him and asked how long we'd be there.  He told them he only had 20 minutes from the time he picked me up before he had to leave.  It was 30 minutes after my pickup before we left.  While he was gone, I chatted with the other customers.  They told me that he charged them $50 each.  Maybe I misunderstood, but even if it was $50 total, the website says it's $19 each to go to San Jose North, where they were going.
> 
> It was over 2 hours from my arrival at the shuttle stand until I got to my hotel and there was no traffic.  Oh, and the seat was duct taped together and more duct tape on other parts of the van.  Would I travel with them again?  NO!



Doesn't surprise me.
You would have saved yourself considerable time/effort by just taking Uber/Lyft as had been suggested - especially with a 1st time bonus for signing up (was $20 w/ Lyft iirc). Would have taken about 30-60min (depending on traffic) and cost ~$45.  They pick you up right outside Terminal and off you go... may be dollar-wise by other transport methods, but time/effort-foolish.
There is a reason Uber/Lyft is rapidly growing.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 28, 2016)

As a single female traveler, I do not take Uber and other ride shares.  Call me super cautious or foolish, but it's not for me.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> As a single female traveler, I do not take Uber and other ride shares.  Call me super cautious or foolish, but it's not for me.



I don't blame you at all!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 28, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> As a single female traveler, I do not take Uber and other ride shares.  Call me super cautious or foolish, but it's not for me.



Sorry. I didn't intend in instances of single travel (I totally understand anyones sentiments in this case).  I was responded to a horrific shuttle experience.
My Lyft experiences have been stellar with very normal and interesting people. Robin's has as well. Her taxi experiences have been much more sketchy (mine too). But we live on SF Peninsula - Lyft/Uber instances usually have to do with passenger on driver (and alcohol is usually involved), and never hear about driver on passenger.

Anyway - high-end travel is better than trying to go on cheap from SFO-SJC, or train - as discussed.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 28, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I don't blame you at all!



Denise - if you ever need a ride while in my area - let me know - would be glad to help out - no charge


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> Denise - if you ever need a ride while in my area - let me know - would be glad to help out - no charge



Thanks - but we take BART!


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 29, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> never hear about driver on passenger.



Maybe we're unique in the Northeast, but I've heard of a number of such instances in the last few months.


----------



## LilyPond (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow such great suggestions!  If it were me I'd take whatever option  were efficient and let me sight see the most, if possible.  What a great destination to go to this time of year, the bay area is AWESOME!  Have a wonderful time!!


----------

